# OTC Sinus Meds



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

What is the deal? I have read conflicting things. Do pseudophed and benadryl and the like aggravate Hashi symptoms?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I take both as needed in the spring and fall and they don't seem to impact my symptoms.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

They list "thyroid problems" on the box referring primarily to people who are hyperthyroid--most pseudophedrine based decongestants act like stimulants, which would be contraindicated for someone who is hyper.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I am hypo and had a reaction to phenylephrine~started feeling super nervous and had stomach cramps for a couple of hours, finally read the box and found that you can have nervousness with this particular ingredient....I did read an article from Mary Shomon that people with hypothyroidism can be hyper sensitive to stimulants. I did not like that feeling at all. People who have hyperthyroidism should definitely avoid those stimulants because they can possible raise blood pressure.


----------

